# Newbie from Herts



## Tops (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi all 
Glad to be here, thanks to steve4kay for passing on my PM to admin 

Hope i'm not frowned on....as we (Lily my better half and Frankie my 1 year old) are hiring our motorhome 2nd week in Sept for a week, setting off from Hertfordshire via Cumbria & Scotland then on our way back through Derbyshire & Yorkshire... I have been reading all your posts etc and have picked up plenty of info/tips from the experienced.....

Any more gratefully received

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 23, 2008)

you will not be frowned on at all, once you have hired i am sure you will invest in a van be it new or old. for what i have seen of the cost of hire for one or two weeks for a new van you will get a nice enough van to buy as the older stuff dont cost a fortune, anyway welcome and enjoi


----------



## Tops (Aug 27, 2008)

*In reply*

Thanks Mandrake....yeah having never done it before, not sure what is expensive or cheap, 6/7 berth inc CDW 7 days cost £700
But hey we are determined to enjoy it and you never know i could be a convert...i tell you what is strange...i notice alot more MH's on the road now....its like when you get a new car and suddenly your model is everywhere.

Hope to spot a few of you guys on my travels up to Scotland via Cumbria around 6/7th Sept....just look for the guy weaving all over the road with JustGo.com stickers on his rig, that'll be me .

Tops


----------



## lenny (Aug 27, 2008)

Hiya ,Tops , and welcome to the site,I've read a few of your posts before reading your Introduction post and I like what I see, enjoy your hols and then your motorhome hunting afterwards.


----------

